# osx runs slow and classic issues



## amhobbs (Aug 15, 2005)

I've used disk aid to repair permissions, but my computer runs extremely slow - even with limited programs running. Especially iPhoto. How can I speed it up? 

Also, when I try to open a Word document, my Classic (9) automatically runs Word. Why can't I choose to run Word with OS X?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

You could try Cocktail or Onyx to speed up your computer. Cocktail (3.5 for Jaguar, Panther and Tiger each have newer versions to use) gives you a GUI to access and use the Unix maintenance that is usually run overnight (if you don't turn off your computer at night). Onyx (1.3.x for Jaguar. 1.4.x and higher need Panther) is a free utility for maintenance and optimization of your system.

You should be able to Get Info on a Word document and change what application opens it by default. You can either change it for that specific file or there is a button you can click that will change it for all files of that type.


----------



## amhobbs (Aug 15, 2005)

*Thanks for the suggestions.*

Thanks for the suggestions, but I still haven't been able to fix the problems. I downloaded and ran cocktail, but my computer still is slow. It is most noticeable when new applications begin - Explorer, iPhoto, iTunes, Preview etc. Wasn't given the option to use Classic or not by using Get Info either.
Thanks again and I'm receptive to any other suggestions you may have.
I may start to experiment with deleting unnecessary files and programs off of my computer. Speaking of which, is it possible to delete Classic 9 environment altogether and only run off OSX? Any thoughts?
Thanks again! )


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, ya, just delete the os 9 system folder, and wala, no more classic. as far as the word file, control (right) click on it and select 'open with' and then you'll get a diag box or menu, to select a different app to open it with. from the app, do a save as and then it should always open in that app. as far as slow going, what mac do you got? ram? cpu speed? hd size and space left? download macjanitor and tell it to run all tasks. also do a search for large files, even hidden files, and see what they are. if they are logs, prefs, or cashes, delete them. if you only have a couple gigs left of hd space, that'll do it too, by a whole lot. os x needs a large vm file to work quickly for soom reason. with 1.25gig ram, my mac still insists on a 6gig vm file, and it only uses less then half of my ram :4-dontkno , go figure.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

If you have any utilities like Disk Warrior that optimizes volumes, you might want to check on the level of fragmentation on your hard drive.

As far as Mac OS 9, you can get rid of it, but I recommend making sure you can reinstall it. Many people find reasons why they need it after they have already deleted the System Folder, but have no way to reinstall. Getting rid of files shouldn't give you much of a change unless most of the drive is filled (you should have more than 4 GB free for temporary files).


----------

